# Need help with an interface to play with live!



## AntiSpasm (Nov 2, 2013)

Right now I'm debating which interface I should go for. Here's the scenario.

First of all i want an upgrade from 16 bit to 24 bit from my current interface, which is a Yamaha audiogram 6, just to get more out of my recordings and all that.

I also need at least 4 analog outputs (2 pairs of stereo 1/4" out, whatever you want to call it) for live purposes, since the band is playing along to a stereo backing track, and there is the stereo signal that needs to be sent to the PA, then the track with a click track for the drummer which will be assigned to the seperate output.

I am also a mac user so I'm not considering firewire as an option at all.

So comments and opinions on these two interfaces? Anybody has experience using the Akai? I'm leaning towards the Akai a little more, but there's a ton of online reviews on musician's friend saying it clips a lot and it's not really reliable, which is not motivating me to buy it.

Reliability kind of is a big concern for me here, since it'll be used on stage.

I know focusrite is really good, but seems to be a little pricey for what it offers.

If anybody knows other options that could give me other options that could work as well for what I need? Other useful information? Life experience with this scenario?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## WhiteWalls (Nov 2, 2013)

To do the usual backing track thing I've always used a simple m-audio fast track pro, although the secondary output for the PA is RCA and not 1/4", but that should not be an issue as you'll be using DI boxes anyway, so all it takes is 2 rca-1/4" adapters.

Personally I chose it because:
1) it's dirt cheap (paid 80&#8364; used)
2) it's lightweight, small and usb powered
3) the drivers are pretty good, but usually if you have problems it's due to something wrong in the laptop, rather than the interface

I know it's a very entry-level interface, but I always had a great time with it and I never wished I had something more expensive.


----------



## ACE IT UP (Nov 4, 2013)

just discovered this thing and it covers all bases

Behringer: FIREPOWER FCA1616


----------



## MilesFocusrite (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

Something like the Saffire Pro 24 would be suitable. Yes, its firewire but all our firewire interfaces work with Thunderbolt if you use the Apple adaptor - no problem.

Images | Focusrite

Furthermore, you could look at the USB equivalent which is the Scarlett 18i20.

Images | Focusrite

Hope that helps you in your decision making!

Cheers,
Miles


----------



## aaronbarrett (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing useful information.


----------



## Katash (Dec 1, 2013)

I would suggest Focusrite or Presonus! Both make good products.
I have made bad experience with M-Audio support...


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 2, 2013)

Like all interfaces, make sure the drivers are stable. Also make sure the input works well with both passive and active pickups without clipping.

I had an idea for a little rig, I never completed it but it was really compact. I was going to use a Macbook Air 11", and a cheap EMU 0404 USB, and put it in a DJ turntable case. You can buy USB footswitches to change "channels" from dirty, to clean, and boosted.

I wouldn't suggest the EMU interface though, buggy drivers can crash when editing settings in reaper.

You also might want to get some short 1/4" to XLR cables, so the sound guy doesn't have to think as hard (might hurt himself).


----------



## aaronbarrett (Sep 23, 2014)

aaronbarrett said:


> Thanks for sharing useful information.





________________________
besttotalcare.com


----------



## aaronbarrett (Sep 23, 2014)

aaronbarrett said:


> Thanks for sharing useful information.





________________________


----------



## ACE IT UP (Sep 27, 2014)

Scratch The Behringer, that thing ended up being a pos...

Go for a Focusrite Saffire Pro!


----------



## Dan_Focusrite (Sep 29, 2014)

If you do decide to go with one of our Saffire range, please don't hesitate to contact our Tech support team if you need any help getting it set up!

Dan


----------

